# Define: Forum Signature



## naglaro00 (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, I don't know if this is the right forum to post this... but blah.

Most people on forums have signatures. 
Some people have others make them sigs while others make their own.

I want you (whoever you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to define what a forum signature is.
What makes a signature good? 
Can you consider a render pasted over fancy effects a "good" signature?
What about a single sprite over simple backgrounds?
What if you take a picture, crop it and put a border around it? Can you consider that a signature?

If you ask me, I think that forum signatures are there to indicate that the post is a legit post by a certain poster (blah mouthful)

Discuss?


Edit:
*WHICH AMONG THESE SIGS IS THE BEST?*














So along with the original question, which among those is the best?


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 20, 2011)

Originally, it was used just like e-mails. So you didnt't had to add "~Spanky", or "Sincerely, ~Darkmystery" under every post. Nowadays people put images stuff under it as a signature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still, some people still write "~" under every post they make. Those people don't really understand signatures I guess.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm no expert but I'll give my 2 cents here.



			
				naglaro00 said:
			
		

> What makes a signature good? *A good image/render is enough. Even a simple picture edited slightly can become a good sig for others.*
> Can you consider a render pasted over fancy effects a "good" signature? If the sig looks appealing, it's a "good" signature.
> What about a single sprite over simple backgrounds? *It depends, if your sprite is too small and the background or dimension is wide, it simply looks awkward. The size of the sprite/render/image matters on sig making..*
> What if you take a picture, crop it and put a border around it? Can you consider that a signature? *Yes? A signature simply defines you to be different from the rest who don't have sigs. Really.
> ...


For me, gradient maps and filters on the background make a good sig. Emphasis and blending between the background and render make it look attractive, too.
I hope it made sense.. even a little. *yawn*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A definition of a signature from me is something that makes you distinctive. That's all.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 20, 2011)

A signature should say something about you, about what you like for example.
Take my sig.

It says Wabsta, which is my nickname.
It's fancy in the shape of the Nintendo logo, since I'm fond of Nintendo.
And it has 2 characters of a game I like very much behind it.

Note that it was my goal to change the stuff behind it every now and then, this is just the second time tho.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 30, 2011)

bump.

I need more opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





more questions:

put c4d/png in
add effects

is that reaaaally a good sig?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 30, 2011)

I think a good signature should send a message or at least tie into your avatar.


----------



## Splych (Jan 30, 2011)

a forum signature ?
it should be one that you enjoyed creating where it has an image of interest . one that you edited and took your time , should be simple and clean . over doing with effects isn't that great , and having a C4D/PNG in it isn't that amazing when put into a image that is 500x150 px to the max .


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a signature


----------



## Mr.Rager (Feb 25, 2011)

best sig ever


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 25, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> bump.
> 
> I need more opinions
> 
> ...


better, but it's not really essential... it only makes it look appealing


----------



## The Pi (Feb 25, 2011)

Sig _should_ really just be


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ~The Pi


But no one ever does that.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 25, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> A signature should say something about you, about what you like for example.
> Take my sig.
> 
> It says Wabsta, which is my nickname.
> ...


You're right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Signatures are about your interest. For example, My siggy is Sora because Kingdom Hearts is my favorite. Am I right or not?


----------

